# Überbevölkerung im Teich



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe zwar versucht, mit der Suchfunktion Antwort auf meine Frage zu finden, wurde aber leider nicht wirklich fündig - dabei denke ich, müßten doch mehrere Leute dieses Problem haben!

Wir hatten Anfang vergangenen Jahres 6 Goldfische in unserem Teich, doch im Laufe des vergangenen und heurigen Jahres haben sie sich auf etwa 25 vermehrt (da sind jetzt auch ein paar ganz kleine aus einem Gelege im August/September dabei, einige aus dem Sommer, also in wirklich allem mögliichen Größen!) - und das ist für unsere Teichgröße von etwa 1400l auf jeden Fall viel zu viel!! 

Frage1: was kann ich mit den überzähligen Tieren tun? Ich hab leider niemanden, dem ich sie schenken könnte. Und umbringen kann ich sie nicht ((

Frage 2: wie könnte ich eine neuerliche "Plage" im kommenden Jahr verhindern? 

lg und vielen Dank für etwaige Tipps,
monika


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Sep. 2006)

Hallo Moni,

Goldfische sind leider dafür bekannt sich wie "verrückt" zu vermehren wenn keine natürliche Feinde vorhanden sind.

eine Möglchkeit wäre 1 oder 2 __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich einzusetzen. die Lassen die grösseren zu frieden wenn sie genug Nahrung haben.
Es gibt aber auch eine Anzahl an Larven und __ Wanzen die für Gleichgewicht sorgen. 

Wie groß ist denn dein Teich? Andere Fische?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Sep. 2006)

Hallo Tom!

Mein Teich hat etwa 1400l, sonst sind keine Fische drin.

Was fressen __ Sonnenbarsche denn, wenn Du meinst, sie lassen die Großen in Ruhe, "wenn sie genug Nahrung haben"?

Außer ein paar Wasserläufern und ein paar __ Schnecken hab ich im Teich noch nicht allzu viel Getier gesichtet...

lg
monika


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Sep. 2006)

Hallo Monika,

die Größe deines Teichs habe ich überlesen   

ist wohl etwas zu klein für __ Sonnenbarsche. Die würden aber die Jungfische in Grenzen halten. Da es sich um __ Raubfische handelt, fressen sie auch __ würmer, maden usw.

Kann dir leider kein andere Rat mitgeben aber vielleicht weiß jemanden hier im Forum mehr.

Ich habe mich genau aus diesem Grund für ein Naturteich entschieden mit 10 Elritzen (sehr schöne fische    ) und 10 Bitterlinge.
Die bitterlinge vermehren sich nur dann wenn __ Muscheln auch vorhanden sind und Elritzen sind vermehrungslustlos   

Ich hoffe das jemanden dir weiter helfen kann...


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Sep. 2006)

midnite schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das jemanden dir weiter helfen kann...



Ich auch   

lg und danke
monika


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2006)

Hallo Monika,

der Tipp mit dem Sonnenbarsch ist nicht der schlechteste. Allerdings würde ich Dir empfehlen, nur einen in den Teich zu tun. Solltest Du nämlich ein Pärchen erwischen, vermehren sie sich auch wie blöde. Ich kann leider ein Lied davon singen.

__ Sonnenbarsche werden auch nicht größer als 20 cm. Somit eignen sie sich auch für kleinere Teiche.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2006)

Hallo!

Wobei __ Sonnenbarsche auch nciht alle Jungfische fressen und ab einer gewissen Größe gar ncith mehr 

Ich habe heuer im Frühjahr zusammen mit meinen neuen 8 Goldfischen einen Sonnenbrasch von ca. 5 cm Größe eingesetzt. 
Ich habe 3 Mädchen udn 5 Burschen bei den Goldis - gut erkennbar an den Treibjagden im Flachwasser 


Und jetzt vor ca. 3 Wochen habe ich gezählte 15 Jungfische aus dem Teich geholt in einer Größe von 1 - 8 cm - und der Sonnenbarsch hat knappe 15 cm   



Ohne __ Barsch habe ich allerdings mit nur 2 Goldfischen weit über 100 Jungfische aus dem teich geholt und beim Nachbarn als Barschfutter abgeliefert.




Du könntest übrigens versuchen, Deine überzähligen Goldis bei Seniorenheimen mit großen teichen usw... gratis anzubieten 

lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2006)

midnite schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Monika,
> ...... und Elritzen sind vermehrungslustlos


Na ja, das würde ich so nicht sagen, meinen scheint es Spass zu machen.
Ich habe bei ca. 7000 l einen Sonnenbarsch (seit ca. 11 Jahren) und diverse Elritzen drin, die vermehren sich im Sommer recht lustig und im Frühjahr ist dann die Anzahl wieder sehr übersichtlich. Und das klappt soweit ganz gut. Allerdings sind auch sonst nicht viel Mitbewohner drin; keine __ Molche, __ Kröten, kaum Libellenlarven, __ Käfer oder so. Da dürfte der __ Barsch auch seinen Teil beitragen. Ich bin gespannt wie es aussieht wenn der Kerl mal das zeitliche segnet (weiss jemand wie alt die werden ?) Dann versuche ich es erst mal ohne neuen Barsch, ich denke Libellenlarven oder ähnliche Räuber und das Angebot an Nahrung (ich füttere NICHTS dazu) regeln das auch...


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2006)

*Gleiches Problem...*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe zurzeit das gleiche Problem wie Monika. Mein Teich ist zwar etwas größer (ca. 10.000 l), was aber dafür ein Rausfischen der Jungfische sehr schwierig macht (zumal er so gebaut ist, dass man nicht von allen Seiten ran kommt).  :? 

Bei den Goldfischen habe ich zuerst nur ein paar kleine schwarze Neulinge entdeckt, bei denen ich dachte: ach... nicht so wild. Aber je älter die werden, umso mehr zeigen sich nun. Geschätzte 15 - 20 neue Goldfische sind mir auf jeden Fall zu viel.   

Noch größer ist das Problem bei den Stichlingen. Die haben sich noch stärker vermehrt. Ich hatte anfangs nur 3 __ Stichlinge da drin (waren vorher schon drin und überlebten die Brühe, die vorher im Becken war). Ich dachte mir, dass die es verdient haben weiterzuleben. Außerdem bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die ja auch __ Raubfische sind und daher eher nützlich.  8)  Tja, aus den 3 Fischen sind über den Sommer geschätzte 40 Stück geworden (eher mehr).    Ich sehe in meinem Teich eigentlich nur noch viele schwarze kleine Lebewesen, die da rumschwimmen.   Und die sehe ich nur, wenn ich die Großen füttere (ca. 12 größere Goldfische, 3 __ Shubunkin von denen 2 schon ziemlich groß sind, und 3 Kois). Meine UVC-Lampe ist nämlich kaputt und ich kann daher nur ca. 20 cm tief gucken. Da der Teich aber überall etwas über einen Meter tief ist, verstecken die sich ansonsten sehr gut...

Nun einige Fragen: Woher bekommt man einen Sonnenbarsch?    Ganz normal im Zoohandel (da habe ich bisher keinen gesehen)? Fressen die auch die Stichlinge?  :twisted:  Die können sich mit ihren Stacheln auf dem Rücken schließlich ziemlich gut wehren!    Würden die Goldfische (die sich inzwischen schon färben) überhaupt noch gefressen werden oder sind die schon zu groß? Außerdem vermute ich einen kleinen Koi dabei zu haben. Der ist zwar schon etwas größer als die Goldfische, aber der soll eigentlich überleben.   

Was soll ich tun?

Ich freue mich auf Antworten...   

Grüße


Neuling


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Neuling und alle anderen,

__ Sonnenbarsche gibt es im Zoohandel - aber jetzt wohl eher nicht mehr.
__ Stichlinge werden die wohl eher nicht fressen - wegen der Stacheln.
Bis zu welcher Grösse die einen die anderen fressen kommt drauf an: Irgendwo meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass alles was von der Größe her in's Maul passt auch gefressen wird - und in einen neuen (jungen) Sonnenbarsch passt eher mal nicht so viel rein, meiner schnappt auch einen __ Regenwurm mit 10 cm Länge und entsprechender Dicke (ist beim Wurm ja etwas schwierig abzuschätzen, aber ich denke so gute 5 mm) war kein Problem - aber halt auch andere nette Teichbewohner passsen in diese Größenordnung.
Was Du tun sollst - ich werde es irgendwan mal ohne __ Barsch versuchen, allerdings habe ich sonst ja auch nur kleine Fische drin.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Nov. 2006)

Hallo Uwe.

Danke für Deine Antworten.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Goldorfen? Mein Nachbar meint, seine würden ihm alle kleinen Fische wegfuttern und den Bestand so kontrollieren.

Hat keiner eine Idee, wie ich diese verflixten __ Stichlinge raus bekommen? Die sind so fix, die bekommt man nicht gefangen...   

Grüße


Neuling


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Nov. 2006)

Hallo Neuling,
also, auch Goldorfen sind friedfische und deshalb kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass die __ kleinfische fressen. oder habe ich was falsch verstanden bei mein sportfischerunterricht??


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Nov. 2006)

Hallo Tom.

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mich mit Orfen bisher nicht weiter beschäftigt  . Daher weiß ich nicht, was die tatsächlich so futtern. Hab nur das wiedergegeben, was mein Nachbar mir sagte. Möchte ihm aber auch nicht vor den Kopf stoßen und mit ihm das Thema ausdiskutieren.   

Tja... was mich dann aber immernoch nicht von meinen Stichlingen befreit. Kennt sich jemand mit den Kleinen aus? Was haben die für natürliche Feinde?

Hmm... werde gleich auch mal ein bißchen bei google stöbern.

Freue mich aber weiterhin auf Eure Tips.

Grüße


Neuling


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Nov. 2006)

Ich nochmal...

Habe gerade im Netz dies hier gefunden:

http://www.lemenu.de/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=722&Itemid=36  

Vielleicht sollte ich doch weiterzüchten und eine Gourmetküche eröffnen  ?!?!

Nur ein kleiner Scherz am Rande...


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Nov. 2006)

Neuling schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte ich doch weiterzüchten und eine Gourmetküche eröffnen  ?!?!



Na, wenn das menü nicht im hals steckenbleibt


----------

